# Tru-Cut problem -- hoping I am not screwed



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

So guys, you are all really knowledgable and I am hoping you can help me here and I am not screwed.. I have learned a ton from you guys this year and all my neighbors are now members of this site after looking at my lawn..

Around Xmas time of 2017 I bought a used Tru-Cut C-27 from a local craigslist ad.. I have no idea what year it is.. I took it to a local golfcourse equipment dealer and they put on a new bedknife, grinded the reel, and greased everything up. Over the course of the year I have periodically greased thing and checked that I still cut paper, which has never been a problem. This is my first year using a reel mower and I have been blown away how much of a difference it has made in my yard..

However this weekend on Labor day the mower started making a terrible noise when I engaged the wheel drive (the reel turns with no problem and no abnormal noises are heard), and the wheels won't engage at all (this this is a bitch to push without the wheel drive).. Okay, no problem -- I figure the clutch needs to be adjusted a bit after some research on this site.. I got the thread from Mightyquinn and it took only a couple of minutes to adjust the clutch for the wheel drive.. I test it out and still this terrible noise and no wheel motion at all..

So I take a real good look at the sprockets from the engine and this just doesn't look right to me -- it looks as if all the teeth on the sprocket have been worn down a significant amount (see pics below) -- when the engine is running and the wheels aren't engaged the chain turns no problem, but when I engage the wheels the chain stops, but the sprocket from the engine continues to turn while the chain just skips along..

There is a bit of play within the chain, but not a lot -- should I take out a link in the chain -- or does the sprocket need replacing (and I have no idea where to buy one of these).. I am hoping you guys don't say the whole thing is screwed and I have to get a new mower, cause I love this thing and I am pretty sure I am the envy of my neighbors with my new badass looking lawn..


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Get your serial number and order a new sprocket. Here is a break down on your machine. Verify the part number with your serial number. Easy fix. 1-800-289-9582 Smith Distributing out of Oklahoma.

1.4 MB parts list 001.jpg Check Error 0.9 MB diagram 001.jpg Check Error


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@DeliveryMan

This is the same thing that happened to @FATC1TY HERE. This shouldn't be too hard of a fix as its just the sprocket that sits on the engine shaft that needs replacing.

This has the part number from Dolphin OPE.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

Gotta love this site!


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

How the hell does this happen??

Is there too much tension on the sprocket and I need to let it out -- cause honestly the chain looks a bit loose to me (has about 1 inch of play)


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

DeliveryMan said:


> How the hell does this happen??
> 
> Is there too much tension on the sprocket and I need to let it out -- cause honestly the chain looks a bit loose to me (has about 1 inch of play)


Guessing too tight/lose chain.

Also, check the alignment of the sprocket to the bug clutch sprocket. If that's not aligned it could cause excess wear.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd say the chain has stretched some, and everything has gotten well worn and loose. Same issue here. New sprocket and I'm in business, although my chain does feel rather loose by about a link or less to me.


----------



## 18thhole (Sep 12, 2018)

The good news is you're nowhere near screwed. I have a Tru
Cut H20 myself and have been down this road. Here are a few things I've learned.

You do need the engine sprocket. You can get it here https://planopower.com/product-category/tru-cut/tru-cut-parts/ I have had good luck with these guys.

The reason this happened is due to your chains being worn out. What you will find when you put the new sprocket on is the chain will not seat perfectly. If you look on the bottom side of the chain against the engine sprocket and drive sprocket, the spacing will be slightly off. It doesn't fit well in the U's of the teeth. Go to tractor supply and you can get a roll of new chain and master links. This is far less expensive than ordering from tru cut and are good quality. My chains are #41 however yours may be the next size up. Check your parts diagram.

Simply removing a link will cause more damage because the links do not line up with the teeth. Trust me, I've tried that.

I would recommend replacing all of your chains every season. The machine will run quieter and smoother with less wear to the expensive parts. My drive sprocket is built as one piece with the main drive shaft. It was something like $300 if I remember correctly to replace it. I live in West Texas where it is 100+ degree heat through our growing season and it adds excess heat to the chains and sprockets causing them to stretch.

Lastly when you put the chains back together make sure the master link clip is facing the correct direction. Opening facing rearward of the chain direction.

I hope this helps. If you have further questions, I'll be happy to help.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

Thanks all for your replies

I got a new drive shaft sprocket from Smith Distrubiting in Oklahoma (like 30 bucks with shipping) and was able to replace it quick..

The problem does seem to be fixed, but I have noticed that 18thhole is totally right -- there is a misalignment with the way the chain is seated on the sprocket -- I will be getting some new chains this off-season.. Only another month or so of cutting here in north carolina

Thanks again


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You can pick up extra chain, chain splitter and connecting links at Tractor Supply. It will be much cheaper and faster to make your own chains this way. I think TruCut's use a #40 chain if I remember correctly. Just remember that you need to count the links, you will be surprised at how much those chains stretch.


----------



## sanders4617 (Jul 9, 2018)

Anybody know the part # or maybe the size of this set-screw there at the sprocket?
Mine has came out... I hate to order just that, but hoping maybe I can get a size/thread and find something locally?


----------

